
Online Bootcamp for experienced developer? - kingzulu
What are your thoughts on online Bootcamps for developers with a couple years experience?  I am of course interested in programs that are not for beginners, but would enable me to more quickly higher paying jobs.  I believe I am weak primarily in coding structure (such as OOP) and other higher level concepts.  I do not want a program that is simply going to teach syntax and coding basics.<p>Is a Bootcamp a good idea or should I be looking elsewhere?  Open to other thoughts on how to improve.
======
wasd
I subscribe to a few screen casts series ($5-30)/mo and find them very
engaging for an intermediate or advanced developer. In particular, I like
destroy all software
([https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts))
because it makes me think of programming more creatively along with how to
think about different big picture concepts. Screen casts and books fill the
niche I think you're looking for at an affordable cost but don't share the
same teaching style. They're no where as near hands on, collaborative, guided
or have same level of structure. But they're much cheaper and flexible in
terms of time commitment.

------
arielcamus
I launched a remote and collaborative course for more seasoned developers that
I think might satisfy your needs.

Unfortunately we are not accepting more students now since we are focused on
some other courses, but I'd be curious to know if this format is something
that would help you.

[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/learn-nodejs-doing-remote-
pair-...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/learn-nodejs-doing-remote-pair-
programming-registration-31663159362)

